# la prima sigaretta che ti fuma...



## Vaga Lume

Ciao a tutti.
Volevo sapere cosa vuol dire "la prima sigaretta che ti fuma".
Non credo che sia "la prima sigaretta che fumi", ho cercato di arrivare a una spiegazione da solo, chissà se sia: "la prima sigaretta che qualcuno fuma vicino a te"... chissà...
Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non significa niente, specialmente fuori da qualsiasi contesto.


----------



## Vaga Lume

È vero, non c'è il contesto. La frase intera è così: "La prima sigaretta che ti fuma in boca un po' di tosse", ma non credo che "in boca un po' di tosse" potrei aiutare molto a capire quello che voglio capire. Quello che voglio sapere è se si dice "ti fuma", "ti fumo", "ti fumano", qualcosa così. Ho trovato qualche resultati su google ma non ho capito cosa vuol dire.
...
Adesso sto traducendo un'altra canzone. C'è una frase così: "pietre un giorno case ricoperte dalle rose selvatiche". Pietre... ok, una pietra, due pietre... un giorno, case... una casa, due case... qualcuno può aiutarmi?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

"La prima sigaretta che ti fuma in boca un po' di tosse"

Questa roba non ha senso e non è stata scritta da un italiano.


----------



## matoupaschat

Paulfromitaly said:


> "La prima sigaretta che ti fuma in boca un po' di tosse"
> 
> Questa roba non ha senso e non è stata scritta da un italiano.


Dai, caro Paulfromitaly, una cosa simile certi cantanti francofoni la possono scrivere in francese, allora, non mi dire che i cantanti italiani scrivono sempre cose sensate !!!


----------



## smossa

la canzone è stata scritta da un italiano, ed è "avrai" di claudio baglioni
http://www.angolotesti.it/C/testi_canzoni_claudio_baglioni_874/testo_canzone_avrai_329556.html
la frase è "la prima sigaretta che ti fuma in gola un po' di tosse", ed è una costruzione che effettivamente in italiano non esiste 
noi diciamo che una persona fuma qualcosa (una sigaretta, un sigaro..)
qui invece è la sigaretta che fuma la tosse in gola a qualcuno (in questo caso a te), nel senso che con il suo fumo ti fa venire la tosse.


----------



## smossa

pietre un giorno case ricoperte dalle rose selvatiche
lucio battisti il mio canto libero
http://www.angolotesti.it/L/testi_lucio_battisti_195/testo_canzone_il_mio_canto_libero_10848.html
credo voglia dire
pietre* che* un giorno (una volta/ in passato) - *erano* case


----------



## Paulfromitaly

matoupaschat said:


> Dai, caro Paulfromitaly, una cosa simile certi cantanti francofoni la possono scrivere in francese, allora, non mi dire che i cantanti italiani scrivono sempre cose sensate !!!


Dal punto di vista linguistico (che è l'unico che conta qui) quella frase e spazzatura


----------



## laurentius87

Il significato sarebbe comunque che la sigaretta produce fumo in bocca e, come conseguenza, hai un po' di tosse. Si sa che i testi delle canzoni sono scivolosi per gli amanti della lingua italiana!


----------



## matoupaschat

laurentius87 said:


> Il significato sarebbe comunque che la sigaretta produce fumo in bocca e, come conseguenza, hai un po' di tosse. Si sa che i testi delle canzoni sono scivolosi per gli amanti della lingua italiana!



Anzi, per gli amanti delle lingue, italiana o ... altra .


----------



## vale_new

smossa said:


> la canzone è stata scritta da un italiano, ed è "avrai" di claudio baglioni
> http://www.angolotesti.it/C/testi_canzoni_claudio_baglioni_874/testo_canzone_avrai_329556.html
> la frase è "la prima sigaretta che ti fuma in gola un po' di tosse", ed è una costruzione che effettivamente in italiano non esiste
> noi diciamo che una persona fuma qualcosa (una sigaretta, un sigaro..)
> qui invece è la sigaretta che fuma la tosse in gola a qualcuno (in questo caso a te), nel senso che con il suo fumo ti fa venire la tosse.


 
Ciao!

Sembrava dialetto veneto, ma se è una canzone scritta da Baglioni, l'unica possibile spiegazione plausibile rimanda ad una vignetta di Mafalda scrittta da Quino che divenne un must nella 'parlata romana': Mafalda chiede al padre se sta fumando la sigaretta e il padre risponde affermativamente, lei commenta 'ah pensavo che fosse la sigaretta che stava fumando te', nella vignetta successiva il padre taglia con le forbici tutte le sigarette del pacchetto.  Quindi sarebbe
'la prima sigaretta (che tu fumi ma che in realtà) fuma te / 
in gola (hai) un po' di tosse'


----------



## effeundici

La frase in italiano non ha senso, ma personalmente la trovo bellissima, molto espressiva  e in pieno stile Baglioni.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

La frase esatta è _"la prima sigaretta che ti fuma in bocca un po' di tosse"_ e, come detto già da qualcuno, è presa dalla canzone Avrai di Baglioni, dove il cantante fa in pratica un elenco sia di cose banali che di altre più piene di significato, che il figlio incontrerà durante la sua vita (la canzone era stata scritta proprio per il figlio appena nato).

Sicuramente dal punto di vista linguistico/ grammaticale non è corretta, semplicemente perché il verbo fumare non si usa in questo senso e con questa costruzione.

Diciamo che si tratta di una licenza poetica e che Baglioni ha inventato l'uso del verbo _fumare + compl. oggetto _intendendo _provocare a causa del fumo._

Il significato è più o meno da intendersi come "la prima sigaretta che con il suo fumo (che evidentemente per la prima volta raggiunge la tua bocca) ti irrita e ti fa venire la tosse"


----------



## Lynn1981

Vi state dimenticando che esiste anche un senso intransitivo del verbo fumare, ovvero "emettere fumo". *
La frase in questo modo ha senso, anche se secondo me è brutta perchè in genere la sigaretta... si fuma, appunto, per cui suona male.

* doppio senso che fu usato in una battuta da Tza Tza Gabor: "Ma tu dopo il sesso fumi?"  "Non lo so, non ho mai controllato" :-D


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Lynn1981 said:


> Vi state dimenticando che esiste anche un senso intransitivo del verbo fumare, ovvero "emettere fumo". *
> La frase in questo modo ha senso, anche se secondo me è brutta perchè in genere la sigaretta... si fuma, appunto, per cui suona male.
> 
> * doppio senso che fu usato in una battuta da Tza Tza Gabor: "Ma tu dopo il sesso fumi?" "Non lo so, non ho mai controllato" :-D


 

Non è lo stesso uso del verbo fumare della frase in questione.

Nella frase della canzone viene usato _fumare tosse (in bocca a qualcuno) _  inteso come _provocare tosse nella bocca di qualcuno a causa del fumo emesso dal soggetto del vero fumare_ (la sigaretta fuma tosse in bocca a te).


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Paulfromitaly said:


> "La prima sigaretta che ti fuma in boca un po' di tosse"
> 
> Questa roba non ha senso e non è stata scritta da un italiano.


 


Paulfromitaly said:


> Dal punto di vista linguistico (che è l'unico che conta qui) quella frase e spazzatura


 


Dài, non dire così, in questo modo ferisci il mio animo di "rimbaglionita"!  (termine con cui si autodefinicono ironicamente alcuni fans di Baglioni).

A parte gli scherzi, io trovo invece l'espressione, anche se non linguisticamente corretta, evocativa di una precisa sensazione/ immagine.



p.s. il mio orgoglio di rimbaglionita mi dice anche di ricordarti che qualche anno fa Baglioni ha vinto anche il premio Lunezia, che viene assegnato al valore letterario dei testi delle canzoni....Non era specificatamente per questa canzone, ma insomma....


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buongiorno 

Banalmente chi ha smesso di fumare da tempo (cioè,da diversi anni) e che sia ormai divenuto insensibile alla tentazione di fumare  una sigaretta, diventa (purtroppo per chi fuma)  sensibile (intollerante) al fumo passivo di una/della sigaretta.
 Il non-fumatore/meglio ex fumatore può perfino arrivare a tossire.
Questa sensazione  (colpi di tosse  (e il cerchio alla testa (?)) l' avrà provata  fumando, anni prima, la prima sigaretta.
Ma la prima sigaretta ha un' implicazione del tutto particolare per molti
adolescenti : superare "tout court" e semplicisticamente un "gap" che li divide dagli adulti.
------
Mi sono fatto l'idea  che molte persone appartenenti ad altre aree linguistiche siano attratte dal desiderio di comprendere espressioni estrapolate da testi di canzoni e di libri italiani.
Immagino che ciò avvenga anche nella direzione opposta quando gli
italiani si interessino ad espressioni contenute in testi di canzoni e libri
scritti in lingua straniera. 

Ciò premesso, come si possono individuare le fonti corrette cioè attendibili (ben inteso -fatto salvo l'uso dei dizionari-) da consigliare e  da cui attingere forme sintattiche e grammaticali coerenti alle mutate esigenze (mutatis mutandis) di vita quotidiana ?

Infine mi / vi chiedo : è l'uso ripetuto di un'espressione, di un termine (in alcuni casi informale) a legittimarne l'adozione nella lingua ufficiale ?

------ 
Grazie
Saluti


----------



## marco.cur

Costruzioni particolari, non linguisticamente corrette, si possono trovare nei testi poetici (le canzoni rientrano in questa categoria) per ragioni metriche o espressive. Vengono dette licenze poetiche, e non costituiscono mutate esigenze di vita quotidiana.

L'uso di licenze poetiche. è una pratica nota a tutti, perché ce l'hanno insegnato fin dalle scuole dell'obbligo.


----------



## Vaga Lume

Grazie a tutti!


----------

